# Northern Ireland ivf provision



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

Today (4/4/14) on Radio ulster (stephen Nolan) there was a caller on discussing the provision through the nhs, and how this did not meet NICE guidelines. Probably not going to change much but useful that the profile of  ivf in Northern Ireland is being raised here.


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

If you are interested in sending a letter to your local MLA about the lack of NHS IVF treatments here in N. Ireland then please contact me and I will send you a standard letter via email.  The H&SCB in N. Ireland are currently reviewing the NICE Guidance on infertility which recommends up to three treatment cycles for couples trying to conceive. Scotland, England and Wales have largely got 2 NHS treatment cycles.  We need to campaign for change!!. Do something now!!
[email protected]


----------

